# Rev. Jerrold H. Lewis



## JOwen (May 23, 2005)

Dear list,

So it is done. I passed my Final Trials for License in Scotland, signed the subscription of Probationers, and am now Rev. Jerrold Lewis. It feels strange to be done. I look now to the Lord to bring me the congregation of his leading to minister.

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> Dear list,
> 
> So it is done. I passed my Final Trials for License in Scotland, signed the subscription of Probationers, and am now Rev. Jerrold Lewis. It feels strange to be done. I look now to the Lord to bring me the congregation of his leading to minister.
> Jerrold


Congratulations Rev. Jerrold. My prayer as well.


----------



## turmeric (May 23, 2005)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 23, 2005)

and 

We need strong men out there who preach well an dminister as the Lord would have them!

Never cultivate a fear of men. Keep the fear of God upon your heart and in your mind as you preach and teach each week.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 23, 2005)

Dr. Bacon was saying this past Lord's day, that the greatest temptation to a minister is to tailor his message out of fear of offending his congregation (e.g. not giving open rebukes when needed as Matthew's recent thread addresses.). Be fearless my friend.


----------



## Arch2k (May 23, 2005)

Congrats! May the Lord richly use your ministry for the advancement of his kingdom!


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 23, 2005)

Jerrold

Let us know when you settle somewhere in Scotland, and the wife and I will have to fit your church into our holiday plans sometime!

Jonathan


----------



## daveb (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations Jerrold! I'm happy for you.


----------



## Poimen (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> and
> 
> We need strong men out there who preach well an dminister as the Lord would have them!
> ...





May the Lord bless you and your ministry. It is a great privilege and honor to bring the gospel.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 23, 2005)

Congrats Jerrold! God bless you in the labors for the kingdom of Christ!


----------



## Robin (May 23, 2005)

Congratulations, Rev. Lewis!! May God protect and uphold you as you preach the Gospel...

 

Robin


----------

